# Meaning And Explanation



## inder preet (Jul 4, 2013)

can any one explain me what these lines mean:
vali inka ajab bhayo hai
inko aape riyat dayo hai
gazab asar tis ka hum dekha
buzdil hovat singh bisekha
had na din bhar pivahi bani
siyal na raakhhi agan nisaani
baithat sovah chalte khavhe
gram kisi main tikan na paavhi.


----------



## Ishna (Jul 4, 2013)

Where is it from?


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Jul 5, 2013)

inder preet said:


> can any one explain me what these lines mean:
> vali inka ajab bhayo hai
> inko aape riyat dayo hai
> gazab asar tis ka hum dekha
> ...



let me try ..
first line is clear 
vali(master /leader) inka(their ) ajab (mysterious)bhayo hai (is )

their master is mysterious/different /not normal .

2nd line meaning is not much clear 

inko (them) aape(himself) riyat(public) dayo(gave)hai(is) .


3rd line 
gazab(profound) asar(impact ) tis ka (of that ) hum (i )dekha(seen)

i have seen profound imapact of that .

4rth  line

buzdil(coward ) hovat (became)singh (lion) bisekha .

cowards became lion .

5th line 

had (haadd/hot month)na(no) din(day) bhar(whole) pivahi(drinks) bani(water)

they remain without drinking water in the month of haad(june )



6th line

siyal(winter) na(no) raakhhi(kept) agan (fire)nisaani(nearby)

in winters they donot kept fire (heat) nearby .



7th line 

baithat(sitting) sovah(sleeping) chalte khavhe(always on move ).


8th line


gram( village) kisi (any)main (in)tikan(stable) na(no) paavhi( remain)




line 7th and 8th means 

they are always on the move .



sat sri akaal


----------



## inder preet (Jul 5, 2013)

thanks a lot for explaination .these lines are from the granth panth prakash written by giani gian singh ji from the sakhi of baba deep singh ji when baba deep singh ji saves the children from the cruel abdali.


----------



## inder preet (Jul 13, 2013)

please do suggest me to refer to which punjabi hindi dictionary to understand  the meanings of punjabi words.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 13, 2013)

These lines are said to be told to Abdali by the Muslim Maulvi when Abdali asked..who are these riders who come out of no where and attack my armies and destroy them and disappear like greased lightning....the Muslim historian replied..They are DOGS (SAGGHS)..but its not fair to call them DOGS becasue their behaviour is really like LIONS...and then the remaining lines followed. This was the time when Abdali used to atatck India up to DELHI..sack DELHI and take back tons of gold dilver jewelelry, thousands of YOUNG GIRLS and YOUNG BOYS..to be sold as SLAVES in kabul Kandhar...and the SIKHS would ATTACK these CONVOYS of the retreating Afghans and by the time they reached Punjab's borders in Peshawar..MOST of the LOOT would ahve been taken back and the THOUSANDS OF HINDU GIRLS and BOYS RESCUED...These Gueralla ATTACKS always occured at MIDNIGHT..and thats hwere the so called "Joke"..SINGHAAN de BARAAN VAJJ GAYEH actually originates !!  BESAMAJH and IDIOTIC people ahve made an act of BRAVERY into a SICK JOKE !!


----------



## inder preet (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you sir for explaining me these lines and the details of this and helped me to clear my few doupts.thank you once again.


----------



## inder preet (Jul 13, 2013)

Please tell.me how can i.download the best dictionary for understanding words of punjabi.


----------

